# HELP Please cold frogs



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

I just got some frog shipped in from Michigan and they were shipped with no heat pack. I got a call from the girl who recieved the package from me. One of the male pasaje is not moving or breathing and on his back. Do you think maybe he just got tooo cold and may still come around?
She said they are all very cold to the touch and sluggish. I know I must warm them up slowly but what is the best way to do this?
Any suggestions are welcome


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Hopefully these are adults as juveniles are much less likely to survive.

Just the frogs to return to temperature normally...do not artificially heat them too fast. They may spring back as long as they were in good health to begin with.

and next time use a heat pack!


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Believe me if I would have sent them I would have used a heat pack.
The one froglet which would fit on a pinky nail and still have room is till not moving at all. I have them in my office now and I turned the heat up to 74 to warm them up a bit faster. ( normally my office is a bit cold( 62-64)

I have one that I am pretty sure is dead as it has not moved at all but the rest are atleast showing signs of life. The two SI anthony's look perfectly fine right now I am just waiting on the pasjena to liven up a bit. They are suppost to be proven adults so I hope they will be ok


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Provide a humid, atmosphere, try to keep it in an area where there will be little distraction (stress).
Resist temptation to turn thermostat up...warming up slowly is better.
If the frog is on its back, get it on it's belly, if you can do so without touching the animal with you're hands, do it that way.
Also, some people have tried to spray their frogs to wake them up...don't spray them directly.
Wait. 
Cross you're fingers.
Contact vendor asap, and let them know you're situation.


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

I did flip them over with gloves on from work so hopefully they will bo ok.
I still do not see any movement from the froglet and he is very skinny. he is very very skinny. I have not seen one this skinny since I forgot about a froglet and did not feed him for over two week. 
I am not holding out a lot of hope for him


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Did you ship the frogs to someone or was the frogs shipped to you. I am a little confused.
Please keep us posted and I am keeping my fingers crossed for you and your little guys.


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

The frogs were shipped to me from mchigan with no heat pack. 
So far every one seems to be ok. I dont know if this will have any lasting effects on them. That is my main worry now.


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Just to clarify this was not a Vendor here at the board it was just another fellow frogger. 
I dont want people to get the wrong impression of any Michigan vendors.


----------



## froggiefriend (Jan 4, 2008)

so how did it turn out? OK I hope..


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Actually it did end up turning out ok. Everyone is started to gain weight and one of the males is calling his head off. 
Thank you for asking


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Glad to hear it all worked out for you  
Candy


----------

